# 1959 Schwinn Black Phantom... Just Got It!



## HARPO (Aug 15, 2022)

Purchased this yesterday...just a half mile from my house! Crazy close, and ironically a house I ride past on one of my bikes _every_ time I'm out.

It was listed on Facebook for not many hours, and I was able to go right over when I contacted him. He was selling a few bikes, and I was blown away by what he had both for sale and not for sale. Some were restored to Museum quality, including a pair of Hopalong Cassidy bikes with 26''wheels and five or six (_can't remember!_) Cycle Trucks. Having done a lot of the work himself, it really was something to see them and speak with him about them. He even has some other Phantom's in the wings waiting for restoration. He also pointed out on the fenders where mud flaps had been mounted, but was keeping them for one of his other Phantom restorations.

This bike belonged to his late brother, and he said it was time to pass it on. He had gotten it when he was 13, and it stayed there all this time. He pointed out some of the small flame decals his brother had put on it all those years ago. He also pointed out that the saddle for that year wasn't leather anymore, but vinyl (didn't know that!), and that the rear light was an option his mother wanted him to have on the bike.

I'm thrilled to have it, especially with the story behind the bike and it being a one owner Phantom. Also, it was an extreme pleasure to meet Richard who sold it to me and also to see his Collection. Best Sunday I've had yet! 😀

Enjoy the "as purchased" photos. I can't wait to get started on it!! 😍


----------



## HARPO (Aug 15, 2022)

...and a few more...


----------



## tacochris (Aug 15, 2022)

HARPO said:


> ...and a few more...
> 
> View attachment 1680148
> 
> ...



Really solid score on a one-year-only Phantom!  Literally looks like you could have ridden it home!


----------



## HARPO (Aug 15, 2022)

Just for reference...


----------



## HARPO (Aug 15, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Really solid score on a one-year-only Phantom!  Literally looks like you could have ridden it home!




Yes, I could have ridden it home, lol. And at only a half mile from my house, I should have!!! 😜


----------



## HARPO (Aug 15, 2022)

Curiosity question... is the cirular rear fender reflector with the name Schwinn on it in script original? 🤨


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 15, 2022)

HARPO said:


> Curiosity question... is the cirular rear fender reflector with the name Schwinn on it in script original? 🤨



That looks like a G. Brown special.


----------



## tacochris (Aug 15, 2022)

HARPO said:


> Curiosity question... is the cirular rear fender reflector with the name Schwinn on it in script original? 🤨



Gonna go with no on that.  Looks like someone popped a vinyl sticker on a generic.  Looks good on there though...


----------



## HARPO (Aug 15, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> That looks like a G. Brown special.




Lol...I don't know that term...???


----------



## HARPO (Aug 15, 2022)

Working on the chain guard, and also using Q-tips for in between the letters. 🤪


----------



## phantom (Aug 15, 2022)

I N V U  👏


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 15, 2022)

HARPO said:


> Lol...I don't know that term...???



I believe his first name is Glenn last name Brown. @BFGforme knows who he is


----------



## sworley (Aug 15, 2022)

Very cool!! The '59s are my favorite - great pick up and sounds like you made a wonderful acquaintance, too. Win-win!


----------



## HARPO (Aug 15, 2022)

I just realized something. I now have the _last year_ the Black Phantom was made...and I also own the 1995 Anniversary Black Phantom..the _first year_ it was made since 1959. I'm a lucky boy. 😇


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## bobcycles (Aug 15, 2022)

Last of the Mohicans...  Wonder how many other mfgs were still cranking out Full blown ballooners w/ tanks and accessories in 59'?


----------



## HARPO (Aug 15, 2022)

@bobcycles  "Last Of The Mohican's" is what I called it when I first posted it in Sunday's Show And Tell, lol. 🤣


----------



## HARPO (Aug 18, 2022)

Anyone have an idea as to how many 1959 Black Phantoms were produced? 🤨


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 18, 2022)

HARPO said:


> Anyone have an idea as to how many 1959 Black Phantoms were produced? 🤨



Someone may have a estimate but Schwinn did not keep records of the specific models only total production for the year


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Aug 18, 2022)

According to the catalog, the last phantom was 1960.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 18, 2022)

Not correct-that is an added copyright date. 1959 was last model year of Phantom.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Aug 18, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Not correct-that is an added copyright date. 1959 was last model year of Phantom.








Your right, phantom is no where on this list.


----------



## HARPO (Aug 18, 2022)

Schwinnbikeforum put that catalog together, it's not Schwinn's, and used page 12 from the 1959 catalog. They've made a few mistakes in the past. 
It's the same page I posted earlier. 🙂


----------



## HARPO (Aug 20, 2022)

Well, here's pleasant surprise. The inside of the tank is nice and clean! I'm sure the horn won't work, but most don't anyway.


----------



## phantom (Aug 20, 2022)

HARPO said:


> Well, here's pleasant surprise. The inside of the tank is nice and clean! I'm sure the horn won't work, but most don't anyway.
> 
> View attachment 1682519



They are not that complicated to figure out. Good luck


----------



## HARPO (Aug 22, 2022)

Not that you can see it in the profile photos, but the kickstand really goes forward to far if you let it rto where the bike will just about tip over....and I've set it up as best I could in the photos. 
Is there a way that this can be fixed? I've seen videos on removing and installing one, but never heard of one with this issue. 🤨


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 24, 2022)

HARPO said:


> Not that you can see it in the profile photos, but the kickstand really goes forward to far if you let it rto where the bike will just about tip over....and I've set it up as best I could in the photos.
> Is there a way that this can be fixed? I've seen videos on removing and installing one, but never heard of one with this issue. 🤨



Either the pin holding the spring that rides against the cam is worn and slipping past. Or the bike has the other type of cam intended for a different bike. The one type of cam lets the stand rotate more then the other. Both the pins and the correct cam I believe are easily available.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/275431888813?campid=5335809022


----------



## HARPO (Aug 24, 2022)

Thanks @coasterbrakejunkie1969  . I'll have to look closer at it then...but I'll assume it's slipping due to wear. 🙂


----------



## Muji (Aug 24, 2022)

Hi Harpo.  Nice grab, you certainly are fortunate when it comes to locating nice bikes.  Can you say more about your technique of using Q-tips in between the letters on the chainguard.


----------



## HARPO (Aug 24, 2022)

@Muji   Hi. Well, after cleaning it off with Fantastic, I went over it all with a light polish. Then, I put some on a Q-Tip and start more rigorous polishing in-between the letters so I don't keep going over the entire decal which could cause it to wear off. Compare the photos and you'll see it was darker in-between the letters anyway.


----------



## Muji (Aug 24, 2022)

I very much appreciate the tip, thanks!


----------



## Muji (Aug 24, 2022)

Sorry, no pun intended!!!


----------



## HARPO (Aug 30, 2022)

OK, pretty much done. It was in rough shape when I got it, so I wasn't to disappointed to see that it couldn't go much past this. 

Still, I'm happy to have it, and know that I'd probably never find another...especially this close to home!  🙂


----------



## ballooney (Aug 30, 2022)

What a killer example of the last year Phantom and end of the balloon tire era.  Congrats on being the new caretaker of a beautiful bike.


----------



## phantom (Aug 30, 2022)

ballooney said:


> What a killer example of the last year Phantom and end of the balloon tire era.  Congrats on being the new caretaker of a beautiful bike.



Agree it's a great bike. Schwinn continued with the HW through 64 with the Wasp.


----------



## HARPO (Aug 30, 2022)

Little different condition than my Anniversary bikes, lol! 😀


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 30, 2022)

Yea looks a little too crusty. Just send it to Georgia and it'll feel right at home among my worn machines! V/r Shawn


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 1, 2022)

HARPO said:


> ...and a few more...
> 
> View attachment 1680148
> 
> ...



Hey Harpo, do you have the number on this bike yet? Looks almost identical to my 1956 model i'm going through as we speak... RideOn... Mark...


----------



## HARPO (Dec 1, 2022)

@razinhellcustomz

Here you go: *J991981 September 11*


----------



## 1817cent (Dec 1, 2022)

Nice bike!  Congrats on your work.  Great example of a 59.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 1, 2022)

HARPO said:


> OK, pretty much done. It was in rough shape when I got it, so I wasn't to disappointed to see that it couldn't go much past this.
> 
> Still, I'm happy to have it, and know that I'd probably never find another...especially this close to home!  🙂
> 
> ...



Harpo, love what you did with your Phantom.. The only thing i would add would be a pair of "76" valve stem caps off flee bay... RideOn....


----------

